#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Σεμινάριο: Δωρεάν εκπαιδευτικά σεμινάρια(e-learning) μέσω του e-ΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΟΙ

## Γιάννης Γ

Συνάδελφοι,σήμερα που πήγα να παραλάβω τη βεβαίωση παρακολούθησης, μ ενημέρωσαν γι αυτό http://213.175.201.100/~teeclass/index.php. Γραφτείτε πάνω αριστερά στη σελίδα.Σύμφωνα με τα λεγόμενα τους, τα διαθέσιμα μαθήματα θα αυξηθούν.

----------

Butcher, Evan, iovo, Samdreamth, Xάρης

----------


## Samdreamth

Προς αποφυγή παρεξηγήσεων (που συνέβησαν στο συγγενικό site) τονίζω το εξής σημείο:

*"Στην Α Φάση λειτουργίας, το e-learning απευθύνεται στους συναδέλφους που συμμετείχαν στο πρόγραμμα «e-MHXANIKOI». Οι υπόλοιποι μηχανικοί θα μπορέσουν να συμμετάσχουν στα εκπαιδευτικά σεμινάρια εξ αποστάσεως με νέα ανακοίνωση.*"

Επειδή είχα κάνει τα χαρτιά μου στο e-Μηχανικοί, εγγράφηκα χωρίς πρόβλημα. Αν τυχόν δεν μπορείτε να εγγραφείτε πιθανόν να οφείλεται στο παραπάνω...  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## Evan

εγώ είχα κάνει αίτηση δεν με πήραν αλλά εγγράφηκα

----------


## Samdreamth

Και σε μένα το ίδο συνέβη Βαγγέλη.. 
Διόρθωση: Δεν εγκρίθηκα για το πρόγραμμα (e-Μηχανικοί) αλλά στα σεμινάρια του e-learning εγγράφηκα κανονικά.
Ουσιαστικά θα καλύψουν τις θέσεις e-learning πρώτα μέσω των ατόμων που απορρίφθηκαν από το e-Μηχανικοι.

----------


## Evan

δεν το έχω παρακολουθήσει όμως. Πως πάει ξεκίνησε;

----------

